# Need CPT Code for Lap partial vaginectomy



## debrawilkinson (Apr 5, 2012)

Does anyone know of the cpt code for Laparoscopic partial vaginectomy. I see one for vaginectomy but not for a laparoscopic. Thanks Debbie


----------



## ajs (Apr 10, 2012)

debrawilkinson said:


> Does anyone know of the cpt code for Laparoscopic partial vaginectomy. I see one for vaginectomy but not for a laparoscopic. Thanks Debbie



I think a redacted copy of the op report would help in giving you advice.  I am not sure how or why the provider would use the laparoscope in order to accomplish a partial vaginectomy.  It is possible you have to use an unlisted code depending on the scenario.


----------

